# EVEN MORE THEN BEFORE N2TORTS NEEDS US



## wellington (Jan 5, 2017)

its not looking good. He's in critical care unit. Miracles needed.


----------



## JoesMum (Jan 5, 2017)

Oh no! This is not the news I'd hoped for


----------



## wellington (Jan 5, 2017)

JoesMum said:


> Oh no! This is not the news I'd hoped for


I know. Me neither. So hoping I can bring some good news next time. So very sad.


----------



## Kristoff (Jan 5, 2017)

So sad. Wishing strength to Jeff and his family.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jan 5, 2017)

Love , hugs and best wishes being sent from me, wifey and Zacariah.


----------



## Momof4 (Jan 5, 2017)

Oh no!! Prayers with him and his family!! This is just heartbreaking


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 5, 2017)

So very sorry to hear this.

You never know: miracles are possible.

All the best for him to get well soon.


----------



## wellington (Jan 5, 2017)

Keeping it coming guys. A bit of good news. They moved him out of CCU. Hopefully this is just the beginning of good news. Fingers crossed.


----------



## JoesMum (Jan 5, 2017)

wellington said:


> Keeping it coming guys. A bit of good news. They moved him out of CCU. Hopefully this is just the beginning of good news. Fingers crossed.


My fingers are firmly crossed!


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 5, 2017)

See @wellington ? Told you, miracles are possible. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jan 5, 2017)

wellington said:


> Keeping it coming guys. A bit of good news. They moved him out of CCU. Hopefully this is just the beginning of good news. Fingers crossed.


Indeed, absolutely.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 5, 2017)

How's his wife?
Hadn't it been mentioned that she was also not well?


----------



## wellington (Jan 5, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> How's his wife?
> Hadn't it been mentioned that she was also not well?


Yes, she did get bad news on her health too. So far that's all I know. They were waiting until Jan 1 for insurance purposes of some sort. Hopefully with that date behind us, they will be able to both get on a track of recovery.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jan 5, 2017)

wellington said:


> Yes, she did get bad news on her health too. So far that's all I know. They were waiting until Jan 1 for insurance purposes of some sort. Hopefully with that date behind us, they will be able to both get on a track of recovery.


Feb 1 ?


----------



## wellington (Jan 5, 2017)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Feb 1 ?


No, Jan. 1. Just a small portion of their worries being taken care of. So hopefully, that will help them not have to worry about that end and just worry about themselves.


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Jan 5, 2017)

praying


----------



## AZtortMom (Jan 6, 2017)

Sending more Tort forum love


----------



## Pearly (Jan 6, 2017)

Oh no!!! I've been so busy with work lately, have not been on TFO, had no idea Jeff was ill. Prayers abd good joo-joo going his way❤


----------



## wellington (Jan 6, 2017)

Cindy, Jeffs wife asked me to say from them they are overwhelmed with the support and kindness of the members of this forum. 

From me, You guys are great. Keep it up. 
No other updates except he will be having more test. He was rushed to the hospital Jan 2. Was put in CCU but now is out of that unit.


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 6, 2017)

So sorry to hear this - I've not been able to access the forum for a while and still catching up.
Lots of love and positive thoughts being sent to Jeff and his wife for strength and better health.


----------



## Momof4 (Jan 6, 2017)

Barb, I'm buying my card today and mailing it.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 6, 2017)

I believe it is today they are doing a procedure on him. He is the cardiac ward of what Cindi says is a great hospital. She is sounding very positive, which is an important plus.


----------



## harris (Jan 6, 2017)

Prayers from Ohio!


----------



## Moozillion (Jan 6, 2017)

Ongoing prayers from New Orleans.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 6, 2017)

Prayers from Florida


----------



## MichaelaW (Jan 6, 2017)

Prayers from Texas!


----------



## lisa127 (Jan 7, 2017)

More prayers from Ohio.


----------



## Pearly (Jan 7, 2017)

And more prayers from Texas


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 7, 2017)

Keep Jeff in our prayer and best wishes to him and his family.


----------



## wellington (Jan 7, 2017)

You guys are the greatest. Thank you!


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 7, 2017)

Dear Jeff and Dear Cindy,


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 7, 2017)

Hello @wellington . Anything new?


----------



## wellington (Jan 7, 2017)

No. I am waiting to see how he made out with his latest tests. Hoping to hear some good news soon.


----------



## AZtortMom (Jan 7, 2017)

More love and good healing vibes from AZ


----------



## cmacusa3 (Jan 8, 2017)

Continued prayers today for Jeff and his family.


----------



## PJay (Jan 8, 2017)

Prayers from our household too. We'll add a note to our local prayer request boards.


----------



## wellington (Jan 9, 2017)

Jeff is home as of yesterday. Test went well with good results. With some luck, what started all this will not happen again and he can concentrate on rehab and getting back to his good old self but with things under control. Keep the prayers, vibes, thoughts, whatever you got flowing their way. He still has a long road to travel and hopefully it will go smoothly.
I can't tell you how much all the support from you guys has helped. Just knowing so many care and are rooting for them has help a lot.
They appreciate it and so do I.


----------



## Moozillion (Jan 9, 2017)

wellington said:


> Jeff is home as of yesterday. Test went well with good results. With some luck, what started all this will not happen again and he can concentrate on rehab and getting back to his good old self but with things under control. Keep the prayers, vibes, thoughts, whatever you got flowing their way. He still has a long road to travel and hopefully it will go smoothly.
> I can't tell you how much all the support from you guys has helped. Just knowing so many care and are rooting for them has help a lot.
> They appreciate it and so do I.


TERRIFIC!!!!!


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 9, 2017)

wellington said:


> Jeff is home as of yesterday. Test went well with good results. With some luck, what started all this will not happen again and he can concentrate on rehab and getting back to his good old self but with things under control. Keep the prayers, vibes, thoughts, whatever you got flowing their way. He still has a long road to travel and hopefully it will go smoothly.
> I can't tell you how much all the support from you guys has helped. Just knowing so many care and are rooting for them has help a lot.
> They appreciate it and so do I.


Oh that really is GREAT news.

Thanks for informing us.


----------



## Momof4 (Jan 9, 2017)

My card should make it to you soon. I mailed it Friday.


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Jan 9, 2017)

wellington said:


> Jeff is home as of yesterday. Test went well with good results. With some luck, what started all this will not happen again and he can concentrate on rehab and getting back to his good old self but with things under control. Keep the prayers, vibes, thoughts, whatever you got flowing their way. He still has a long road to travel and hopefully it will go smoothly.
> I can't tell you how much all the support from you guys has helped. Just knowing so many care and are rooting for them has help a lot.
> They appreciate it and so do I.


awesome news I will pray! We look forward to his return.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 9, 2017)

here's hoping you have a quick and Speedy and full recovery


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 9, 2017)

That is fantastic news.
Keep that momentum going!


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Jan 9, 2017)

Wonderful news! I hope his recovery goes well. Is his wife holding up with everything?


----------



## wellington (Jan 9, 2017)

SarahChelonoidis said:


> Wonderful news! I hope his recovery goes well. Is his wife holding up with everything?


She seems to be. Hopefully the biggest worries with Jeff are behind them.


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Jan 9, 2017)

wellington said:


> She seems to be. Hopefully the biggest worries with Jeff are behind them.



Fantastic. I'm wishing good things for them in the future. Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## Big Charlie (Jan 9, 2017)

Great news! Hoping for a quick and full recovery.


----------



## AZtortMom (Jan 18, 2017)

wellington said:


> She seems to be. Hopefully the biggest worries with Jeff are behind them.


Any updates?


----------



## wellington (Jan 19, 2017)

AZtortMom said:


> Any updates?


Sadly no. I'm just hoping they are busy with a recovery process. As soon as I do hear something though, I will for sure give an update. Hopefully it won't be long that either I hear something or better yet, Jeff comes on and gives us good news.


----------



## wellington (Jan 21, 2017)

Update. Jeff is heading in the right direction. Has a team of doctors working with him on all he needs. Hopefully he will not have any more set backs.
Cindy has not been feeling good, hoping it's not much and she is taking care of herself too, so they can both get back to a normal life.
They received the cards I forwarded. It made Jeff's day. 
They both still have a long road ahead. Hopefully an easier road then they have had. 
Please keep the love and well wishes flowing their way. 
Thank you


----------



## JoesMum (Jan 21, 2017)

That's fantastic news. I am so glad that he is heading in the right direction


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jan 24, 2017)

wellington said:


> Update. Jeff is heading in the right direction. Has a team of doctors working with him on all he needs. Hopefully he will not have any more set backs.
> Cindy has not been feeling good, hoping it's not much and she is taking care of herself too, so they can both get back to a normal life.
> They received the cards I forwarded. It made Jeff's day.
> They both still have a long road ahead. Hopefully an easier road then they have had.
> ...


Wonderful. 
Hoping the improvements in both their lives continues through the year ahead.


----------



## wellington (Feb 13, 2017)

I had a couple members ask if there was any more news. Just wanted to update that I have not had any more updates since my last one. I have sent a couple emails, but still waiting on them to be answered. I will update when/if I hear more. Thank you for all the concerns.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 14, 2017)

Are you gathering more cards to send?
Or do you forward them as you get them?


----------



## wellington (Feb 14, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Are you gathering more cards to send?
> Or do you forward them as you get them?


I will forward as I get them.


----------



## Gillian M (Feb 15, 2017)

wellington said:


> Update. Jeff is heading in the right direction. Has a team of doctors working with him on all he needs. Hopefully he will not have any more set backs.
> Cindy has not been feeling good, hoping it's not much and she is taking care of herself too, so they can both get back to a normal life.
> They received the cards I forwarded. It made Jeff's day.
> They both still have a long road ahead. Hopefully an easier road then they have had.
> ...


Wow! That's GREAT news!


----------



## wellington (Feb 22, 2017)

I heard from Cindy. Jeff had a little ruff patch with a couple meds, but it got straightened out and he is doing a lot better. Still has a long road ahead, but the light at the end of the tunnel is getting closer. 
Cindy didn't say much about herself, except she's enjoying feeding/caring for the torts. Sounds like she has a workable routine. I'm sure the quiet slowness of the torts is a relaxing time for her. 
Let's all hope Jeff keeps improving with no more set backs and Cindy too is on her way to a healthy life.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Feb 22, 2017)

wellington said:


> I heard from Cindy. Jeff had a little ruff patch with a couple meds, but it got straightened out and he is doing a lot better. Still has a long road ahead, but the light at the end of the tunnel is getting closer.
> Cindy didn't say much about herself, except she's enjoying feeding/caring for the torts. Sounds like she has a workable routine. I'm sure the quiet slowness of the torts is a relaxing time for her.
> Let's all hope Jeff keeps improving with no more set backs and Cindy too is on her way to a healthy life.


Good news! 
Step by step.


----------



## JoesMum (Feb 22, 2017)

wellington said:


> I heard from Cindy. Jeff had a little ruff patch with a couple meds, but it got straightened out and he is doing a lot better. Still has a long road ahead, but the light at the end of the tunnel is getting closer.
> Cindy didn't say much about herself, except she's enjoying feeding/caring for the torts. Sounds like she has a workable routine. I'm sure the quiet slowness of the torts is a relaxing time for her.
> Let's all hope Jeff keeps improving with no more set backs and Cindy too is on her way to a healthy life.


Thanks for letting us know. Good news


----------



## Momof4 (Feb 22, 2017)

wellington said:


> I heard from Cindy. Jeff had a little ruff patch with a couple meds, but it got straightened out and he is doing a lot better. Still has a long road ahead, but the light at the end of the tunnel is getting closer.
> Cindy didn't say much about herself, except she's enjoying feeding/caring for the torts. Sounds like she has a workable routine. I'm sure the quiet slowness of the torts is a relaxing time for her.
> Let's all hope Jeff keeps improving with no more set backs and Cindy too is on her way to a healthy life.



Thanks for the update Barb!! Jeff is on my mind a lot!! I really hope he keeps improving! 
I love that his wife is enjoying taking care of the Cove!!


----------



## Lyn W (Feb 22, 2017)

Good news. Steps in the right direction - long may they continue.


----------



## naturalman91 (Feb 23, 2017)

I was literally just wondering why I hadn't heard from him or seen him post and I saw this 

Wishing them the best and speedy recovery


----------



## AZtortMom (Feb 23, 2017)

Excellent news!


----------



## Pearly (Feb 25, 2017)

wellington said:


> I heard from Cindy. Jeff had a little ruff patch with a couple meds, but it got straightened out and he is doing a lot better. Still has a long road ahead, but the light at the end of the tunnel is getting closer.
> Cindy didn't say much about herself, except she's enjoying feeding/caring for the torts. Sounds like she has a workable routine. I'm sure the quiet slowness of the torts is a relaxing time for her.
> Let's all hope Jeff keeps improving with no more set backs and Cindy too is on her way to a healthy life.


I pray they keep the momentum going and thank you so much for keeping the forum updated


----------



## Anyfoot (Mar 9, 2017)

Omg. Only just seen this. 
Wishing you both well JD and Cindy.


----------



## wellington (Mar 16, 2017)

Not a lot to update on, except Jeff has improved a little more. As long as he keeps moving in the right direction, that's great!
Cindy is getting a little worn down. She does have her plate full. Hopefully she will take it slow and easy and take care of herself.


----------



## a5fung (Apr 25, 2017)

Just saw this, I hope he's doing better now. I got my first tort from him, great guy, wish him and his wife said speedy recovery!


----------



## wellington (Apr 25, 2017)

a5fung said:


> Just saw this, I hope he's doing better now. I got my first tort from him, great guy, wish him and his wife said speedy recovery!


Thank you. I haven't heard anything since my last post above. I will update this thread though when ever I hear anything.


----------



## wellington (May 11, 2017)

Update. Very happy to say Jeff is still advancing in the right direction. He is doing advanced stages of therapy, which is really good. Will still be awhile but, hopefully he will get back on here sooner then later. 
Cindy, his wife, is doing okay. Fighting daily migraines though. Got a confirmed CT scan and will be going on a liver transplant list. The size hasn't changed, so a little good news there. 
These two have really had a ruff 8 months. They have an unknown amount of hard days ahead before they are 100%. 
Let's keep those happy, healing, caring thoughts and wishes flowing their way. 
Thank you


----------



## Momof4 (May 12, 2017)

Thank you for the update Barb!! 
I continue to keep them in my thoughts.


----------



## bouaboua (May 12, 2017)

wellington said:


> Update. Very happy to say Jeff is still advancing in the right direction. He is doing advanced stages of therapy, which is really good. Will still be awhile but, hopefully he will get back on here sooner then later.
> Cindy, his wife, is doing okay. Fighting daily migraines though. Got a confirmed CT scan and will be going on a liver transplant list. The size hasn't changed, so a little good news there.
> These two have really had a ruff 8 months. They have an unknown amount of hard days ahead before they are 100%.
> Let's keep those happy, healing, caring thoughts and wishes flowing their way.
> Thank you


Thank you for the update. Continue to remember them in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## wellington (Jun 20, 2017)

Things continue to improve for Jeff. Therapy going very well but slow. New therapist has improved things a little faster. Cindy, his wife is fighting with her own health issues that has given her a few new things to deal with. She has a very full plate.
Still need all your good thoughts and prayers, please.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 20, 2017)

wellington said:


> Things continue to improve for Jeff. Still need all your good thoughts and prayers, please.


No problems doing so from me!!


----------



## Pearly (Jun 20, 2017)

wellington said:


> Things continue to improve for Jeff. Therapy going very well but slow. New therapist has improved things a little faster. Cindy, his wife is fighting with her own health issues that has given her a few new things to deal with. She has a very full plate.
> Still need all your good thoughts and prayers, please.


Thanks for the update. I hope they are both home and able to enjoy the life at The Cove and care for their tortoises with just outpatient therapy. I miss seeing his posts from their Tortoise Cove...


----------



## wellington (Jun 20, 2017)

Pearly said:


> Thanks for the update. I hope they are both home and able to enjoy the life at The Cove and care for their tortoises with just outpatient therapy. I miss seeing his posts from their Tortoise Cove...


Yes, they are at home. I'm not sure how much Jeff can do, but Cindy along with I'm sure some help from Jeff, they are getting by. 
I miss them too. Always loved seeing his beautiful pics and talking to him. 
Fingers crossed we will see some more sooner then later.


----------



## MichaelaW (Jun 20, 2017)

Thanks so much for the update. He is in my prayers!


----------



## wellington (Oct 14, 2017)

Small update on Jeff. He continues to improve. It's been a year this month since he's been gone. 
Also, with help from another member, there are finally some of Jeff's tortoises being able to be sold. If you know anyone looking for a "N2TORT- THE COVE" baby, please have them contact Jeremy at [email protected]
Thank you.


----------



## Momof4 (Oct 14, 2017)

wellington said:


> Small update on Jeff. He continues to improve. It's been a year this month since he's been gone.
> Also, with help from another member, there are finally some of Jeff's tortoises being able to be sold. If you know anyone looking for a "N2TORT- THE COVE" baby, please have them contact Jeremy at [email protected]
> Thank you.



Thank you so much for JD’s update Barb! 
I think about him and his family all the time.


----------



## wellington (Oct 14, 2017)

Momof4 said:


> Thank you so much for JD’s update Barb!
> I think about him and his family all the time.


Thank you. I do too. Miss is post and beautiful pics. Sure thought he'd be back by now.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 14, 2017)

wellington said:


> Thank you. I do too. Miss his post and beautiful pics. Sure thought he'd be back by now.



Ditto


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 14, 2017)

Yes.
Thank you.


----------



## Pearly (Oct 14, 2017)

wellington said:


> Small update on Jeff. He continues to improve. It's been a year this month since he's been gone.
> Also, with help from another member, there are finally some of Jeff's tortoises being able to be sold. If you know anyone looking for a "N2TORT- THE COVE" baby, please have them contact Jeremy at [email protected]
> Thank you.



Thank you for sharing this information, I too have been missing his posts from The Cove and ALL those cute babies! I was going to buy couple of those little hypos to start my “little hobby herd”. Well, that was before I knew how expensive they were. I even emailed Jeff about it and then learned how much those little ones would cost. If I did that for breeding purposes then this would be definitely money well spent, but not in my case. I was always so excited see alerts with JDs user name, could stare at those babies over and over and over... please tell him he is missed and I do often think of him and his torts, hopefully generating some good juju for him


----------



## wellington (Oct 19, 2017)

My happiest post yet. 
Jeff is doing fabulous. Recovery is moving right along and doing great. It shouldn't be too long now and we should be seeing him posting on the forum. 
His wife, who you know has been dealing with her own health issues. Well, thankfully, she got some great news too.
The two of them have had a very long and ruff year. A year this month. Thankfully, it's finally starting to look really good. The light at the end of the tunnel is shining a whole lot brighter and getting brighter each day. 
I am so thrilled for this fabulous news.
Thank you all for your good thoughts, prayers, words. I'm sure Jeff knowing you all care has helped. Please keep them coming though.
I sure hope my next update will be that he's back!


----------



## MichaelaW (Oct 19, 2017)

wellington said:


> My happiest post yet.
> Jeff is doing fabulous. Recovery is moving right along and doing great. It shouldn't be too long now and we should be seeing him posting on the forum.
> His wife, who you know has been dealing with her own health issues. Well, thankfully, she got some great news too.
> The two of them have had a very long and ruff year. A year this month. Thankfully, it's finally starting to look really good. The light at the end of the tunnel is shining a whole lot brighter and getting brighter each day.
> ...


Wow, what amazing news! I'm so relieved and thankful to hear this!


----------



## Momof4 (Oct 22, 2017)

Oh wow!! This is wonderful news!! I can’t wait for his posts and I’m so happy for his family!!
I think you should put this news in the General thread so more can see it. Not everyone reads in the off topic chit chat.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 29, 2017)

Momof4 said:


> Oh wow!! This is wonderful news!! I can’t wait for his posts and I’m so happy for his family!!
> I think you should put this news in the General thread so more can see it. Not everyone reads in the off topic chit chat.



They don't? Dang, but they miss a lot.


----------



## wellington (Dec 29, 2017)

Well, as you may have noticed, Jeff hasn't come back on the forum yet. Really thought and hoped he would have been back sharing his beautiful tortoise pics and his wit. 
Sadly a few set backs has delayed all that. Sorry I couldn't update with better news.
I sure am hoping 2018 brings a whole lot of good health and much better days to not only Jeff and his wife Cindy, but to mine and yours too!


----------



## Momof4 (Jan 2, 2018)

I have looked for him. Still praying for him and his family.


----------



## wellington (Jan 9, 2018)

Sadly Jeff has had two major set backs and is in the hospital. 
Please keep him in your hopes, good thoughts, prayers, whatever you do. 
He just doesn't deserve any of this!


----------



## Momof4 (Jan 9, 2018)

Not good news at all!! 
Come on JD we are rooting for you!!! Your family needs you!!


----------



## mike taylor (Feb 22, 2018)

Any news on Jeff ? Hopefully he's on the fast road to recovery .


----------



## wellington (May 18, 2018)

After a few set backs, Jeff is once again doing much better. Working hard to get back to the forum he is missing. 
Hopefully the worst will finely be behind them and they both, Jeff and wife Cindy can get back to their norm. 
Keep them in your thoughts please. It's not over yet, hopefully soon.


----------



## Momof4 (May 18, 2018)

wellington said:


> After a few set backs, Jeff is once again doing much better. Working hard to get back to the forum he is missing.
> Hopefully the worst will finely be behind them and they both, Jeff and wife Cindy can get back to their norm.
> Keep them in your thoughts please. It's not over yet, hopefully soon.



Sounds like pretty good news!! 
They are both in my thoughts everyday!!


----------



## Anyfoot (Sep 6, 2018)

Any news @wellington ?


----------



## wellington (Sep 7, 2018)

Anyfoot said:


> Any news @wellington ?


Nope. Waiting for a response to an email I sent a week or so ago. 
I'll have to send another and hope I get some news. I know she, Cindy doesn't do her emails often. I will update when I hear something.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 7, 2018)

wellington said:


> Nope. Waiting for a response to an email I sent a week or so ago.
> I'll have to send another and hope I get some news. I know she, Cindy doesn't do her emails often. I will update when I hear something.


Does he know about this thread and of our wishes for his recovery?


----------



## wellington (Sep 7, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Does he know about this thread and of our wishes for his recovery?


Yes. I sent the link in an email in the beginning. He's not on the computer as of my last contact. Was still working therapy with computer.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 7, 2018)

wellington said:


> Yes. I sent the link in an email in the beginning. He's not on the computer as of my last contact. Was still working therapy with computer.


Thanks, Barb.


----------



## wellington (Sep 7, 2018)

This October will be 2 years since we haven't had Jeff on here. I can't believe it's been so long. I sent another email. I will update as soon as I hear anything. I let them know that members have been asking. Thanks for keeping him in your thoughts.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 9, 2018)

wellington said:


> This October will be 2 years since we haven't had Jeff on here. I can't believe it's been so long. I sent another email. I will update as soon as I hear anything. I let them know that members have been asking. Thanks for keeping him in your thoughts.



 Seems longer that we have been missing his warmth, kindness and those awesome tortoises and flowers.


----------



## wellington (Sep 10, 2018)

I heard back from Cindy. Not much for an update as not much has changed.


----------



## DawnH (Sep 13, 2018)

It’s been quite a while since I’ve been away from the forum and I’m so sad to hear about Jeff! He’s just the sweetest guy... Hopefully things will start looking up for him and Cindy. I just took for granted that all the ol’ “regulars” would be around...!


----------



## wellington (Dec 10, 2018)

A friend of Jeffs, visited Jeff and Cindy this past weekend. 
The friend sent me an email update. I held my breath to read it, as I hadn't heard anything for some time. I was pleased to read that Jeff is doing a lot better and talking some. It's been a long road with a few set backs. Any good news and improvement is a great day.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Dec 10, 2018)

I don't know Jeff and Cindy, but after reading this thread I sure wish I did! I am hoping for complete restoration and renewal for both of them. [emoji120]


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 12, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> I don't know Jeff and Cindy, but after reading this thread I sure wish I did! I am hoping for complete restoration and renewal for both of them. [emoji120]


Jeff's posts had been a staple of the TFO.
He was a very active member with very interesting content.


----------



## Pearly (Dec 28, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Jeff's posts had been a staple of the TFO.
> He was a very active member with very interesting content.



I second that. I had learned so much from his posts. I pray that he and Cindy are able to be back at their beautiful Cove and enjoy all the fruits of their labor of love. He sure loves those torts and I hope he can be with them, as their presence would be likely a great impact on his healing. I always believe that our strong connections to people, animal, nature is what can make true miracles happen. I wish that for both Jeff and Cindy, and full healing to happen in this coming Nee Year


----------



## wellington (Dec 28, 2018)

Jeff is at The Cove. He's doing really good. January has been a bad month for him in the past. Crossing fingers and knocking on wood that January 2019 does not follow the path of the past. If he can avoid set backs there's a good chance he will be back in 2019. At least I'm hoping. 
I do so miss his beautiful pics, interesting posts and his wit.


----------



## sissyofone (Aug 22, 2021)

Hello ,I am so sorry to hear Jeff and Cindy has been going through this . I hope and pray things are better. I've not been on TFO for a long time and I just seen this post.


----------



## wellington (Aug 23, 2021)

sissyofone said:


> Hello ,I am so sorry to hear Jeff and Cindy has been going through this . I hope and pray things are better. I've not been on TFO for a long time and I just seen this post.


He hasn't been back. 
I do keep in contact with them, thru email a few times a few, thru Cindy. They are both doing okay. 
Sadly I don't think we will see Jeff on here again.


----------



## sissyofone (Aug 23, 2021)

wellington said:


> He hasn't been back.
> I do keep in contact with them, thru email a few times a few, thru Cindy. They are both doing okay.
> Sadly I don't think we will see Jeff on here again.


That hurts my heart. Mr Jd helped me so much with my Reds and I bought my Cherry-Head from him . He's an awesome person and I'm sure Ms Cindy is also. My heart goes out to them both . Thank you Wellington for the update.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 23, 2021)

I'm so glad to hear they're doing ok. When I saw this thread show up again I feared the worst. Glad I was wrong.


----------



## wellington (Aug 23, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> I'm so glad to hear they're doing ok. When I saw this thread show up again I feared the worst. Glad I was wrong.


At first, when I seen it show up, I thought maybe someone had heard something. 
I am glad we were wrong.


----------

